# Too Much Foam!!!!



## GrumpyGus (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm making a foam structure and like always its to buoyant to stay on the bottom.

I have heard of people pouring acetone into holes drilled through the cement. It dissolves the foam and after a few washes leaves holes in the structure that can either be left open or filled with cement.

I'm using blue foam board and I've noticed that it doesn't dissolve to well... Any other ideas to maybe melt or dissolve the foam on the inside?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Depends on the size and what exactly you are making, but is siliconing the structure down an option? I've done it with fake rocks I have made before and they are still stuck in place a year later. Of course if what your making is real large than that may not be an option for you.


----------



## GrumpyGus (Mar 22, 2013)

In the end I know that is an option but I would really like to be able to remove this without the trouble of having to drain it and pop it out but, I might not have much of a choice haha.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I totally understand, getting the foam out is for sure the best option. What about digging/scraping it out by hand? I know pouring in something like acetone would be the much easier option, but if that won't work, would manual removal an option maybe? Sure That's probably something you have already thought of though, but just trying to cover all thoughts off t he top of my head right now.


----------



## Onewb (Aug 5, 2013)

Try expanding foam in the can. Squirt a pile,let it dry, shape it, then cover with ur top stuff. Drill and use your solvent should dissolve I think the problem with the foam bord is that it is 2 dense. Personally I just spray it around a large rock let it dry then epoxy,paint looks real with the interesting texture and the rock weighed it down. Personally I'm not a big concrete fan I would rather get my rock out of a can. I actually dident mean for that to ryme lol


----------

